# Ehiem proffessional 3 thermo filter



## andyone (6 Apr 2015)

Hi all 

Any body had any issues with these filters? I'm starting to think they have an inherent design problem.

I've had mine for 5 years and its being a pain, which is disappointing given the cost and reputation of Ehiem. I bought it to keep the inside of the tank free of clutter. During this time its managed to leak from the seals three times the last time despite the seals all being replaced with new Ehiem seals only two months prior.

More worrying is the internal heater/stat packed up last August and after a free repair from Ehiems UK agent its failed again today and cost me a lot of fish and shrimps.

If it's too costly to repair whats your recommendation for a 120 x 50 x 60?

cheers


----------



## alto (6 Apr 2015)

I'd have a chat with the repair agent & Eheim UK (& cc Eheim head office) - they should be sending you out a courtesy replacement filter!


----------



## Alastair (7 Apr 2015)

alto said:


> I'd have a chat with the repair agent & Eheim UK (& cc Eheim head office) - they should be sending you out a courtesy replacement filter!


Sadly they won't do that due to the age of the filter which is a shame, John Allen are usually really helpful even if your past your warranty. I'd ask them to see if they can look at it again. 
I have used these faultlessly and no many who have them with no problems at all. Both thermo and normal 2080. 

What filter is it as i have spare heads that Id gladly send you out for cost of postage 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swackett (7 Apr 2015)

I have just bought a 350T, and at the moment its a bit noisy.  I spoke to Allen at John Allen recently when deciding on which thermo filter to own, he is an extremely helpful man. 

If you have an early pro 3 Thermo filter, your leaking issue maybe related to the issue Eheim had with the pump heads of the 2075 (the same pump head as the 350T (2173) ).  My 2075 started leaking after about a year and I sent it back to be replaced under warranty, this is how I first got to know Allen.  

I would give John Allen and call have a chat to Allen to see if you can help you.


----------



## andyone (7 Apr 2015)

Thanks all I'm awaiting a call from John Allen after contacting Ehiem so we will see how I get on I'll keep you posted.

Thanks for the offer Alastair appreciated its a 2180.


----------



## alto (7 Apr 2015)

Very sorry for your losses


----------



## Alastair (8 Apr 2015)

andyone said:


> Thanks all I'm awaiting a call from John Allen after contacting Ehiem so we will see how I get on I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Thanks for the offer Alastair appreciated its a 2180.



No probs if no joy with Eheim give me a shout I'll pop one out to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyone (23 Apr 2015)

hi all

Just thought I'd update you all, spoke to Ehiem and John Allen really helpful they have kindly repaired the head, replaced the electronic stat, all the seals in the head and taps. 

What can you say other than thank you John Allen and Ehiem. Quality customer care in an age of throw it away consumerism.


----------



## John S (23 Apr 2015)

Glad it's resolved for you. John Allen are tops for customer service in my experience.


----------



## andyone (26 Feb 2016)

Hi all

I'd just thought I'd update you all.

This filter has failed now three times in 2 years. Twice before; the thermostat had failed and Ehiem/John Allen kindly repaired, well sadly today its failed again and took the house electrics out with it(sorted now). The filter head was full of water and I suspect the internal seals to the pump housing have now failed and fried the electrics. I've seen forum threads where the screws have rusted etc and let water buy but it seems not to be repairable, not that I would consider it given the risks.

Given the cost and the reputation for Ehiem products to be long lived and reliable this one is a real disappointment and I'd advise all to think twice before buying one of these. I've 15 year old Ehiems running which have been 100% reliable. I think Ehiem have designed a "pup" with this one and perhaps skimped on quality materials or simply got the design wrong.

I've contacted Ehiem again to see what they have to say but if I get no where what other filter would you all suggest with the same kind of flow rate/capability and which has proven reliabilty?

Thanks


----------



## alto (26 Feb 2016)

Sorry to read this update - hopefully no lasting damage to home & livestock 

I don't know how many companies are still producing thermofilters - Eheim has discontinued their release onto the North American market - not sure if this is just a general pulling back from the NA market or if it reflects issues with the product ...
overall Eheim has a much reduced presence in my area - they seem to not be able to maintain even a representative (Eheim lack of interest???  certainly this attitude was clear in email communications I had with their head office) & many shops that once sold Eheim, won't any longer.

Hydor offers their inline heater but this also has a long history of failures (unfortunately it sticks ON rather than OFF)

For canister filters, Fluval G6 seems well liked - I couldn't find one on demo so didn't invest - I'm very particular about the baseline noise on filters ... after looking/listening I ended up back with Eheim (at least the retail shop is good to deal with, this was a concern when I looked at Fluval G6 sale points)
Eheim also came in very competitively priced re included media & tubing etc


----------



## andyone (26 Feb 2016)

Think I've resigned to having an external heater/stat back in tank as only Ehiem have this but I'm not prepared to chuck another £500 at one! That will buy me a lot of plants!

The Fluvial FX6 at £189 seems to have a good spec and their head office is only 5 miles away from me but it would be good to hear peoples experience with them and parts availability or maybe Ehiem have a replacement head which has been re-engineered to iron out the faults. Really peeved if I have to dump it after only 6 years use its just not cricket.


----------



## andyone (1 Mar 2016)

Spoken to John Allen nice guy. 

By coincidence they were dealing with another customer same filter, same issue 3 repairs 3 fails. At present they are at a loss to eplain why the filter head keep failing but have again offered to take a look at it for me which is brilliant customer service, but I'm still in a situation of not understaning why this keeps happening to me and others.

I'll keep all posted


----------



## Swordplay (10 Mar 2016)

Have used Eheims for years but have to say due to the cost am now running a JBL external which I am very pleased with and which also runs very quietly. Thought I'd throw that into the mix in case the Eheim doesn't get resolved and you need a lower cost option.


----------



## andyone (14 Mar 2016)

Up date time, John Allen have come through for a 3rd time and repaired the head and replaced completley the 3 pipe connector with a new unit. The pump is up and running at last and I will monitor so far I think I've lost a lot of my shrimp which is a shame.

I cant fault John Allens customer service second to none but they remain like me baffled as to why the water is entering the head in the first place and have sealed the electronics but as you would expect I'm  anxious regarding the future as the water still may "escape". I intend to take this up with Ehiem directly so will keep you all posted.


----------



## andyone (14 May 2016)

Thought I would up date and perhaps save fellow hobbists on here some potential grief.

I would advise all considering buying a P3 to avoid them, its intresting Ehiem stockists no longer have them and have been replaced with the P4 with even more electronic "crap" to go wrong (since when has water and electronics ever mixed well) I wonder if they will suffer the same issues? As above the thermostat has failed 3 times and despite John Allen repairing it (for free) and now adding additional sealing to the electronics they are after speaking to them at a loss to explain why this keeps happening.

As for Ehiem themselves two letters to them directly and e mails to the UK rep have met with zero results for a £500 plus filter plus media I for one wont be buying another Ehiem. So much for their much acclaimed customer care Best of luck and sell soon if you have one. 

So who makes a simple large volume with high output, simple design, with ease of cleaning and with good aftersales spares? Ehiem I hear you say which means there is a gap in the market for some stiff competition.

Yours bitterly!


----------



## alto (15 May 2016)

Very sorry to read this update - I rather expected Eheim to actually step up on this one (they offer enough "freebies" when it suits them)

I hope you'll set up a blog or FB page detailing your experience ... if a particular unit keeps failing without explanation/reason, the company should be willing to acknowledge this unit as a FAIL & just replace the unit rather than repairing & allowing additional loss of life - fish, shrimp, plants perhaps but they _are_ what this hobby is about!


----------



## tubamanandy (15 May 2016)

I use the Non-thermo version of your filter and no issues.........so far after 18 months.

Whilst I would have preferred the Thermo-filter, the thought of something going wrong with it led me down the non-thermo route which so far I have no regretted


----------

